# Snowy 3 year female white BSH



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

She is the shy one at the moment but I think she is one that needs to be a only cat because I think she is dominated by the others.

She is affectionate and is coming along well. If you are interested in adopting her please contact Patsy at

Rushden Persian rescue 
Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814 
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

Please say you heard about this cat from the Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Still looking


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

possible home found


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Still looking


----------

